# Help toughest day to date!!!!



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi everyone,

So today I'm a blubbering wreck, I don't speak to my sister, she's not a nice person & turned on me after I got married, jealousy because she was single blah blah blah. And today I find out she's pregnant, I can't believe how upset it's got me. She's been with the guys less than 6 months  

I can't cope anymore, I'm an emotional wreck, everyone's telling me just forget it, but they don't get how soul destroying not being able to have your own child is. 

Am I being over the top?


----------



## 2Buttons (Jul 11, 2012)

No, you're not over the top, they just don't understand the grief of infertility. Your feelings are what they are, they are real and you need to process them, if you get stuck trying to do this you may find therapy useful, failing that stick to the ff boards, we all understand. Sending lots of       Be kind to yourself, things will get better


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Thank you 2Buttons  

I needed someone to tell me that, you do drive yourself insane sometimes! 

I'm thinking of trying acupuncture, it might help with stress, have you tried it? 

I'm starting treatment end August/start September so need to destressed soon x


----------



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

teammonkey,   if it happened easily for your sister she will never ever know what she has.  Imagine the mummy you will be and the bond you will have with your child when they were so longed for.

I've done acupuncture through all my treatment (which may not be the best advert for acupuncture!) but I would recommend it and have always found it v relaxing.

Good luck for your treatment. x


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi Bumble Bus, thank you for your reply it really helped  

You are so right, she will never know the spin, and longing I have had to achieve what she has achieved so easily...

I'm definitely going to look into acupuncture, can only help me destress.

Did you find any other ways to keep destressed? Calm? I'm worried I'm  obsessing, & getting really upset over everything at the moment, don't think it's helped being that time of the month


----------



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

A couple of ideas -

I have used this IVF CD http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-IVF-Belief-visualisations-treatment/dp/B004LYN2VU (I think I actually bought it from ebay) which is v relaxing. Apparently there is a Zita West one too and I'm sure there are others.

Someone on here recommended this to me a long time ago and it is good - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Conquering-Infertility-Domars-Enhancing-Fertility/dp/0142002011/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1405328787&sr=1-3&keywords=coping+with+infertility

A friend sent me this and it's also very good - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mindfulness-practical-guide-finding-frantic/dp/074995308X/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1405328881&sr=1-1&keywords=mindfulness+a+practical+guide+to+finding+peace+in+a+frantic+world

That's my toolkit and some things for you to investigate! x

/links


----------

